# Who do people comment?!



## TaylorsMummyx

I'm so mad! Me dd and ds have just got back from a playgroup.. While there I was talking to my friend about ds development and his appointment with peditrition. Anyway this women interrupted and said "he can't possibly have autism as my son has and he would be sat in the corner right now" I tried to explain dexters problems and everyone I mentioned she said it was his age and they can't possibly dignoise him until alot older?! Anyway I let it pass but it's really upset me! I have fought and fought for help for dexter and the issues and I do have real concerns! And so does peditrition. Why do I feel when I tell anyone about the whole thing I get shot down?! She really made me feel like a stupid girl with her comments like "well boys are diffrent to girls" ect!! Argh rant over!!!


----------



## Tommee

WHY do people think that ASD is all about eye contact & social skills? I can imagine how pissed off you must feel hun. It's a massive spectrum & I've been told everyones different just like typical children no two are the same. Just because he's not sat in a corner with his hands over his ears..

Even one of our Doctors said that my son can't be ASD as he gave him eye contact & smiled at him!!!! Oh well I have the start if my appointments in a couple of weeks let's see what they say.

Glad to hear the signing in working 

xx


----------



## TaylorsMummyx

Yep we've had speech therapist say he isn't asd because he waved at her! Makes me laugh! Argh


----------



## sun

So frustrating! :hugs: 

I just ignore, ignore, ignore when people are being unhelpful and dismissive like that. My MIL still believes my son's speech delay is because I started signing with him early on. UGH!


----------



## TaylorsMummyx

The women also went on about how she knows A boy who's 4 who only says 4 words and he's fine


----------



## sun

TaylorsMummyx said:


> The women also went on about how she knows A boy who's 4 who only says 4 words and he's fine

I get this one alot. I know they are trying to be reassuring, but I really don't care that their cousin's friend's younger brother didn't say a word until he was 3 LOL. Sure it happens, but it's not the norm and doesn't change the concern I have for my son!


----------



## TaylorsMummyx

Yep! It would be different is dexter was forward with other stuff like walking but he was slow with everything else swell :( lol makes me laugh, it's mothers instinct, do people not realise this??


----------



## Midnight_Fairy

What annoys me is people thinking autism is:

Like Rainman
No eye contact
No social skills
Naughty
Hyper

My son is none of the above and he was diagnosed at 5 but we knew he had it sooner. Dont listen to her, say unless you are a consultant, I dont value your opinion as you do not know me or my son.

Hugs x


----------



## 17thy

You know what I'd say? "Where is your Ivy League medical degree? Oh, you don't have one? Then I don't want to hear what you have to say about it."


----------



## LoveleeB

Tommee said:


> WHY do people think that ASD is all about eye contact & social skills? I can imagine how pissed off you must feel hun. It's a massive spectrum & I've been told everyones different just like typical children no two are the same. Just because he's not sat in a corner with his hands over his ears..
> 
> Even one of our Doctors said that my son can't be ASD as he gave him eye contact & smiled at him!!!! Oh well I have the start if my appointments in a couple of weeks let's see what they say.
> 
> Glad to hear the signing in working
> 
> xx

My son's doctor said the exact same thing - It can't be ASD because of eye contact! She also said that it couldn't be ASD because he uses words, which I know is false. It's so frustrating, I want to believe the doctor is right and that I'm overreacting but it would be a lot easier to believe her if she wasn't spouting off nonsense that I know is incorrectl


----------



## LoveleeB

Midnight_Fairy said:


> What annoys me is people thinking autism is:
> 
> Like Rainman
> No eye contact
> No social skills
> Naughty
> Hyper
> 
> My son is none of the above and he was diagnosed at 5 but we knew he had it sooner. Dont listen to her, say unless you are a consultant, I dont value your opinion as you do not know me or my son.
> 
> Hugs x

I totally agree with this. :thumbup: Since I became concerned about my son I joined a local support group and the children I've met are amazing. They are all different but most are sweet and kind and just lovely little people.


----------



## TaylorsMummyx

Do u no what else she said lol that she hated the consultant we see because they phoned social services on them 3x! Lol


----------



## deafgal

asperger's syndrome is now grouped with Autism but their behavior is completely different. It's easy for someone to say they don't have Autism.


----------



## Midnight_Fairy

deafgal said:


> asperger's syndrome is now grouped with Autism but their behavior is completely different. It's easy for someone to say they don't have Autism.

Yes aspergers and autism are on the same spectrum. Aspergers normally does not come with speech/language problems so that would normally be autism if speech or language problems. I think they can be similar depending where on the spectrum children are. x


----------



## mummaof3

trouble is with certain people is that they think they know everything and are not open to listen i have had this problem belive it or not with my mum when mckenzie was younger i always say to my mum the things that i found wasnt right she would shrug it off and say he is fine and even now when they say he showing signs on autism she say no he hasnt even with how delayed he is she shrugs it off she has it in her head that having autism is a child that lines everything up or stacks everything but its not always the case yes its very common but there are some children that dont i think with all the different types of conditions u have to be open to them cos although one child might do certain things that doesnt mean the other child will my advice is let them get on with it at the end of the day u know ur own child u have been to all the appointment u have heard what the doctors and proffessionals have said and ur the one that is the 24/7


----------

